# [EVDL] Kangoo elect'road?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Stefan <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Hi all and a Happy New Year (including Happy Crissis, etc)
> >
> > I found a couple of days ago about this ebay item:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello Stefan,

> I found a couple of days ago about this ebay item:
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Renault-elect-Road-Elektroauto-electrique_W0QQitemZ220536712465QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAutomobile?hash=item3359032d11
> 
> What do you say about it? Any of these in US? Cause here in Romania, 
> none .

Renault car are not sold here in the USA, at all; let alone an Renault EV...

Sincerely, Neil
http://neilblanchard.vox.com/library/posts/




_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Stefan,

There is not much time left on the auction but still zero bids,
so you may want to send an inquiry to the seller while you 
contact some of the people that may give you more background
on the car or are able to inspect it for you.
I noticed that Manfred Elwing lives in Bochum, just outside Koln
http://evalbum.com/581
and there are also a large number of Evs registered from
the EV club in Aachen (search by location then select
Germany -> North Rhine-Westphalia
http://evalbum.com/geo/North+Rhine-Westphalia
or do a text search for Aachen where you should find about
20 entries by "Verein der Elektromobilfreunde Region Aachen".
This club has its own website: 
http://www.elektromobilfahrer.de/
It has contact info under "Impressum".
If you are lucky, someone either knows the history of this
Kangoo or can travel the 60 km to Bonn to inspect if for you.

Success!

Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Stefan
Sent: Friday, January 08, 2010 4:14 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: [EVDL] Kangoo elect'road?

Hi all and a Happy New Year (including Happy Crissis, etc)

I found a couple of days ago about this ebay item:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Renault-elect-Road-Elektroauto-electrique_W0QQitemZ22
0536712465QQcmdZViewItemQQptZAutomobile?hash=item3359032d11

What do you say about it? Any of these in US? Cause here in Romania,
none .

Regards, Stefan

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/ Subscription options:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

